#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-21
<h00ked> zduř prdi
<brumla> h00ked: no nazdar :-D
<h00ked> dneska budu delat pohovory... to bude zase sranda... :D
<brumla> h00ked: upřímnou soustrast :-D
<h00ked> nahodou ja se s nima neseru :D
<h00ked> jeden se tak chvastal, ze sem pred nej postavil ntb a byl v prdeli...
<h00ked> za patnact minut pohovor hotovy :D
<brumla> h00ked: a co to je za pozice, který obsazujete? (pokud to teda není tajný)
<h00ked> linux administrator :-)
<brumla> hehe... tak tohle znam, prošel jsem kdysi dávno podobným náborem (úspěšně), přede mnou prej přišlo taky pár exotů :-D
<h00ked> jo mno... v dnesni dobe najit nekoho kvalitniho.... :D
<brumla> h00ked: to mi povídej, jezdim do rachoty vlakem se študákama... občas mam pocit, že podstatná část z nich je pologramotná :-S
<h00ked> nebo negramotna... ja to taky vidam rano ve vlaku
<h00ked> a to jezdim vlakem cca 5 minut :D
<brumla> já jedu zhruba 40
<h00ked> tak to potes :D
<brumla> jj, je to docela děs
<h00ked> a bohuzel se to nezlepsi ani kdyz se nahodou dostanou na vejsku, to je na tom to nejhorsi :D
<brumla> takový na VŠ nemůžou projít ani prvním semestrem, jestliže třeťáci na střední zápasí se základama matematiky, tak na technický škole nepřežijou
<h00ked> mno... :D
<h00ked> bych daval do prijimacek na VS derivace, integrace....
<h00ked> ikdyz ono by stacilo tam dat kvadratickou rovnici imho.. :D
<h00ked> mizim na vlak ;)
<brumla> měj se
<h00ked> to mi poser vsechny bubny....
<supersasho> h00ked: co sa stalo?
<PetrHH> az tak?
<h00ked> maj dneska asi dementi vychazky...
<brumla> h00ked: nějaká perlička z "natáčení"? :-D
<h00ked> frajer v zivotopisu napsane: sprava vsech distribuci na urovni administratora: tak sem se ho zeptal jestli uz nekdy delal s DNS servery bezicimi na gentoo
<h00ked> cumel na me co to je gentoo :D
<supersasho> :-D
<PetrHH> :-D
<brumla> muhehe :-D
<supersasho> gentoo je distro co ma dva stavy, vypnute alebo kompiluje :-D
<h00ked> dalsi otazka: jestli zna prostredi plesk, tak se ptal co ze to je plesk... pritom v zivotopisu napsane ovladani webminu a plesku...
<supersasho> webmin znam, plesk ee .. je to nieco podobne?
<supersasho> iked google by mi povedal asi rychlejsie a viac :-D
<h00ked> jj plesk je vlastne komercni webmin imho... nebo aspon me to tak prijde :D
<supersasho> aha :)
<h00ked> asi zacnu delat pohovory stylem letadla.... vezmu si jich vic najednou a nekam schovam kameru :D
<PetrHH> doslo i na treti otazku?
<brumla> zažil jsem podobnýho experta: umíš python? jasně... po měsíci: mám tu děsnej problém, jak se v pythonu dělá pole? :-D
<supersasho> :-D
<h00ked> lol :D
<h00ked> no treti otazka byla cisco... nemel sem s tim zacinat, asi takhle :D
<supersasho> treti otazka mala byt, viete kde je vychod? :)
<h00ked> a to ne, ja je ze slusnosti aspon tech 10 minut vzdycky drzim :-)
<supersasho> :)
<PetrHH> asi jsem moc poctivý a můj životopis tak vypadá dost blbě :-D
<PetrHH> on ho musel mít krásný
<h00ked> pocitvy jakoze x stranek, nebo dva radky? :D
<PetrHH> B je správně :-D
<brumla> PetrHH: to tam toho moc nemáš :-D
<h00ked> to tam mas jen jmeno a kontakt? taky dobry :D
<PetrHH> No nemám :-D. Cim vic vim, tim vic vim, ze nic nevim.  Takze asi tak. Dlouhy by asi byl, ldybych tam uvedl vse o cem jsem cetl nebo to videl. Ale jinak asi nic moc.
<PetrHH> zrejme opacny problem nez Tvuj zajemce
<h00ked> no ja zase imho zadny aktualni zivotopis taky nemam.... :D
<h00ked> jop
<h00ked> ten toho vedel tak malo, ze si myslel, ze vi vsechno no :D
<h00ked> a to sem byl dneska solidarni, nikoho sem nestrasil bookem at mi neco ukaze :D
<brumla> h00ked: tomu se říká "émerickej přístup" ;-) na dotaz "umíte XYZ" se zásadně odpovídá "samozřejmě" ;-)
<h00ked> akorat nesmis byt takovy debil aby ses potom zeptal "a co to vlastne je?" :D
<PetrHH> jo tak :-D
<h00ked> to je imho zasadni chyba :D
<h00ked> si pamatuju kdyz sem sel ja kdysi na pohovor, ten netrval ani dve minuty :D
<PetrHH> no to asi jo :-D, ogara má zkušenost pro příště.
<PetrHH> h00ked, To jsi všechno věděl nebo se ani neptali?
<h00ked> bylo celkem jednoduche: nabirali na pozici administratora, zeptali se me, jak zvladam praci na hotline a reseni problemu pripojenim k netu
<h00ked> tak sem rekl aha, to sme se asi spatne pochopili, tak ja vas nebudu zdrzovat, nashle :D
<PetrHH> :-D :-D
<h00ked> kua
<h00ked> jeden dement zdarne prekonava muj ignore list na pidginu :/
<starejbar> heh udelej nejakej stream na ty pohovory at se taky pobavime
<h00ked> asi budu muset nasadit vetsi kalibr a napsat mu at jde do prdele
<starejbar> :D
<h00ked> hele to mi asi vedeni nepovoli :D
<brumla> h00ked: není to nějaká "krásná blondýna Oksana" nebo něco podobnýho?
<h00ked> nn je to jeden kokot z kolina :D
<brumla> aha
<starejbar> no tak treba nechtene zapnuta webka na booku :-)
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> nekdy mozna, ale spis ne, stejne nevim kdy zase vyjde rada na me, se tam stridame. ja delal ted pohovory asi po mesici
<brumla> mě občas přes icq otravujou spameři ze Sajuzu, tak jim tam napíšu něco ošklivýho a vykopnu... ale občas se mi v kontakt listu objeví znovu
<h00ked> ze ja debil se rozhodl sponzorovat jeden herni server.... takoveho kokota svet taky jen tak nevidi....
<brumla> h00ked: pro dobrotu... ;-)
<supersasho> h00ked: :-D to si tak krasne napisal :)
<FrostyX> taky bych potreboval sponzora :-D
<starejbar> heh ze jste mi to icq pripominali, jsem ho teda po mesici zapnul a hned tam mam tri rusky kamarady s odkazem na jejich supr stranky :D
<h00ked> ja mu poskytl akorat misto na serveru
<h00ked> ja se na to obcas ve virtualku i divam :D
<FrostyX> a co si tam rozjel ?
<h00ked> cs 1.6 server, steam, nonsteam a jeste neco
<FrostyX> tak to se ti ten server moc nezapoti :-D ...
<h00ked> by ses divil co ten kokos dokaze :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> ikdyz to vytvarim pres openVZ tak ten kokot jednou kompletne shodil cely server :D
<FrostyX> to mi pripomelo jeden vtipek z lamera:) ...zkusim najit
<h00ked> hledej smudlo :-)
<FrostyX> tak jsem to nenasel na lamerovi, ale nekde jinde ...  <A>Kámoš včera během 5 minut shodil hlavní server.
<FrostyX> <B>On je hacker?
<FrostyX> <A>Ne, debil.
<brumla> :-D
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> mel bych sepsat clanek... tak se jdu na chvili natahnout :-)
<FrostyX> rozumim :-D
<starejbar> :D
<xchullit> HAI
<xchullit> tak co vy ubuntacci :)
<supersasho> idlujeme, skus ake to je
<supersasho> 15 zo 16 obyvatelov tohto kanala odporucuje idle ;)
<xchullit> ja jsem taky idler ,ale herni :)
<freax> zkurvenej Thunderbird!!!! proc defaultne maze po 14ti dnech data ze serveru omg!!!
<xchullit> to uz nebudes potrebovat
<xchullit> me staci google chrome a v tom plugin na gmail :)
<xchullit> +
<PetrHH> Thunderbird + IMAP
<xchullit> komplexni sinchronizace
<PetrHH> "Perl – The only language that looks the same before and after RSA encryption."
<PetrHH> - Keith Bostic
<freax> :D
<supersasho> PetrHH: :-D
<[ZOMB]> freax: jak defaultne maze? me nic nikde nemizi :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: hh, taky husty :)) mi pripomina, ze mi nekdo tuhle posilal odkaz jak nekdo daval na lamera odsud serku se screensaverem pri instalaci :D
<[ZOMB]> btw pro thunderbird je synchronizace s gmail adresarem take ;)
<PetrHH> supersasho, Je to z http://www.junauza.com/2010/12/top-50-programming-quotes-of-all-time.html
<PetrHH> jsou tam úžasné citáty
<PetrHH> tento se mi taky moc líbí:
<PetrHH> "Always code as if the guy who ends up maintaining your code will be a violent psychopath who knows where you live."
<PetrHH> - Martin Golding
<FrostyX> hodne z tech citatu bylo i na root.cz - ale prelozene do cz
<supersasho> FrostyX: jj tusim na silvestra, sa mi zdali tie citaty povedome :)
<FrostyX> jj tak nejak to bylo ... 
<PetrHH> tak to jsem netusil
<FrostyX> PetrHH: http://zdrojak.root.cz/clanky/o-programovani-prevazne-nevazne/
<PetrHH> FrostyX, diky, mrknu
<xchullit> hups
<xchullit> uz neni nic co by me pobavilo :(
<h00ked> pice
<h00ked> mi dropbox uplne shodil system
<xchullit> me uz nic neohromi ,hosi :)
<h00ked> hehe :p http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/img20110321161152.jpg
<supersasho> h00ked: rozmyslam ze prejdem z dropboxu na nieco rychlejsie, ako je to super sluzba, ale pomala :(
<supersasho> ooo tvoja zbierka?
<h00ked> supersasho: no ja jdu nakonec do githubu
<xchullit> android
<xchullit> a
<h00ked> to mi dneska prislo :-)
<supersasho> h00ked: =-O tak to zavidim.. no github je fajn, ale ty ho pouzivas kvoli spolocnemu projektu
<supersasho> ja dropbox chcem pouzivat prave na normalne pouzivanie a nie na programovanie, to je to :)
<xchullit> potrebuju neco mimoradneho
<h00ked> no ja pouzivam dropbox spis jen na sync kravin
<supersasho> h00ked: no ja do skoly a potom public na nejake fotky sem tam, alebo nejaky dokument
<h00ked> noo
<supersasho> ta ignoracia stale funguje mam pocit :)
<h00ked> koho co? :D
<supersasho> xchullit - www.trolliam.im :)
<h00ked> ja si asi necham dropbox na ty soukrome blbosti a na projekty apod imho ten github no... nic lepsiho asi neznam :-)
<supersasho> tak na projekty je github skoro idealny :)
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> ted se mi hryzlo wowko... to je den :D
<supersasho> este som rozmyslal nad ubuntu one namiesto dropbox
<supersasho> tusim aj pre androida uz spravili klienta
<h00ked> dropbox je taky pro androida
<supersasho> jj vsak preto ho pouzivam :) ja len ze uz aj ubuntu one by malo byt, tym padom by som mohol nan jednoduchsie prejst :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: no ja mel defaultne zaskrtnuty "ponechat zpravy na serveru nejdele 14 dni" :( ted sem se tam kouknul a nemam tam skoro nic :/
<h00ked> :D
<Kony> Hoj, poradi mi nekdo ohledne mount ??? potrebuju mountnout USB HDD primo na urcitou adresu
<FrostyX> na jakou "urcitou adresu" ?
<Kony> no jedna se mi
<FrostyX> btw z kama jsi ?
<FrostyX> :)
<Kony> mam USB hdd
<Kony> a na nem adresar movie a potrebuju aby se to pripojilo na /media/hdd ale kdyz jsem vypsal mount tak to vypise
<Kony> ..../dev/sda1 on /media/F.F.H type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other)
<Kony> ale ja potrebuju aby sel na /media/hdd a nejde mi to
<Kony> mount /dev/sda1 /media/hdd mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /media/hdd failed: Invalid argument
<Kony> a uz nevim kde delam chybu
<h00ked> sudo mount -t ext* /dev/*** /media/hdd -o force
<h00ked> tusim
<Kony> ha
<h00ked> musis tam dat -t filesystem
<h00ked> ext3, ext4, ntfs-3g apod
<Kony> aha
<h00ked> to -o force tam tusim byt nemusi
<Kony> jo ale kde to zjistim
<Kony> jaky tam je filesystem :)
<Kony> ale myslim ntfs
<h00ked> tak zkus, bud mountne nebo ne ;)
<Kony> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/hdd mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /media/hdd failed: No such device
<h00ked> mas tu slozku /dev/hdd vytvorenou?
<Kony> myslis media/hdd
<h00ked> j jasne
<Kony> jj je
<Kony> ha tak mozna :)
<Kony> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<h00ked> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/P%C5%99ipojen%C3%AD%20disku/mount
<h00ked> to bude chytrejsi nez ja :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: byva to ntfs-3g ne ?
<h00ked> FrostyX: vsak jo, co sem zase napsal? :D
<FrostyX> ajo, ty jsi napsal ntfs-3g, ... ale kony napsal jen ntfs ... 
<h00ked> jo aha :D dobry, ja uz myslel, ze zase blbnu :D
<FrostyX> ;-)
<FrostyX> btw na tom wiki.ubuntu to taky pisou jen 'ntfs' ... ze by se neco zmenilo ? :-D
<h00ked> ja nevim... ja mam vse v ext4 :D
<h00ked> ale vzdycky bylo ntfs-3g
<FrostyX> ja mam na jednom serveru ntfs oddil a ten teda pripojuju jako ntfs-3g ... jinak mam taky vsude ext4
<h00ked> no prave, externaky vzdycky mountuju pres ntfs-3g... a porad to jede
<h00ked> btw na serveru ntfs? no fuj :D
<FrostyX> mno ja to nevymyslel :-D
<h00ked> tak to te omlouva :D
<FrostyX> ja nafasoval disk, byl tam datovej oddil a nejakej system ... system byl nepouzitelny, ale nechcel jsem mazat vsechny ty filmy, tak jsem datovej oddil nechal na ntfs :)
<h00ked> filmy rikas?
<h00ked> :o)
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> ze bych si udelal mensi sync z tveho serveru na svuj? :D
<FrostyX> mno jo, ale ona tam neni verejna ip :)
<h00ked> grrr :D
<h00ked> nevadi, dej IP a je to :D
<FrostyX> 192.168.1.2 :_D
<h00ked> hm... :D
<h00ked> tuhle ne :D
<Kony> tak tedka mi pise ze je jneom read only
<FrostyX> umask=000 myslim
<h00ked> 222
<FrostyX> 222 - cteni a spousteni. jenze on chce plna prava -> 000
<FrostyX> ne ?
<h00ked> aha ja myslel ze 222 je full access 
<Kony> a jak to presne bude ten radek ???
<FrostyX>  mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd umask=000 myslim
<Kony> mount -t ntfs umask="000" /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<FrostyX> a nebo
<Kony> ne tak takto ne
<Kony> a  ani
<FrostyX> h00ked: akorat jsem nepochopil - kdyz davas prava u chmodu, tak 1 = muze jen spoustet. kdyz davas u umasku tak 1 = muze vsechno krome spousteni ... proc to proboha tak prevraceli :-D
<Kony> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd rw
<FrostyX> vyhrabu nejakou flashku a skusim to mountovani
<h00ked> FrostyX: asi aby sme to nemeli tak jednoduche :D
<h00ked> ja mam uz system prospikovany, takze mam automount vseho... :D
<Kony> kua ale ve fstab mam dev/sda1 aby sel na /media/hdd a stejne nejde
<FrostyX> Kony: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data
<h00ked> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<h00ked> # Commented out by Dropbox
<h00ked> # UUID=ffb140f5-2210-49bc-975b-1bd51a137dc2 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<h00ked> UUID=cf6442ea-1e93-4d1f-91f2-8bfb2a7e420f none            swap    sw              0       0
<h00ked> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<h00ked> UUID=ffb140f5-2210-49bc-975b-1bd51a137dc2 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<h00ked> muj fstab :D
<h00ked> to je snad jeste original primo od systemu tusim :D
<Kony> tohle jsem dal
<Kony> mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> .... /dev/sda1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (ro,uid=0,gid=0,umask=00,nls=iso8859-15,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<Kony> a je tam ro
<Kony> a co v tom prikazu nekde pouzit rw ???
<FrostyX> Kony: tak jak jsem to psal naposled, tak pomoci toho jsem to pred minutou pripojil bez problemu a prava fungovali taky .... mozna tam jeste specifikuj ten filesystem
<Kony> mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> a nejde
<Kony> porad ro
<Kony> mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> to samy
<FrostyX> -o umask=000
<Kony> porad RO
<FrostyX> aha
<Kony> mount -o rw -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> ..../dev/sda1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (ro,uid=0,gid=0,umask=00,nls=iso8859-15,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<h00ked> -t filesystem
<Kony> ee
<Kony> mount -o rw -o umask=000 -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> .../dev/sda1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (ro,uid=0,gid=0,umask=00,nls=iso8859-15,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<h00ked> ntfs-3g zkus
<xchullit> opera vs. chrome ..vas nazor ?
<FrostyX> -o se teda pise jen jednou :) takze to -o rw bych smazal
<FrostyX> nebo ten umask
<h00ked> ale umask je fakt tusim 222 na rw
<Kony> mount -o umask=222 -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<Kony> ../dev/sda1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (ro,uid=0,gid=0,umask=0222,nls=iso8859-15,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<h00ked> a umask ma byt v uvozkovkach ne?
<FrostyX> h00ked: Plné oprávnění pro vlastníka a částečná pro všechny ostatní (čtení a spouštění) zajistí umask=022
<Kony> :)
<h00ked> umask="222" tusim?
<Kony> mount -o umask="222" -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<FrostyX> z wiki.ubuntu co jsi sem hazel
<Kony> .. /dev/sda1 on /media/hdd type ntfs (ro,uid=0,gid=0,umask=0222,nls=iso8859-15,errors=continue,mft_zone_multiplier=1)
<Kony> ale kdyz jsem to nechal automaticky, tak se to pripojilo rw ale zase nekam jinam
<Kony> a ve fstab je spravne /dev/sda1 na media/hdd
<Kony> ale to se nepripojilo
<Kony> a pripojilo se to do /media/F.H.H
<Kony> nebo F.F.H nebo jak to bylo
<Kony> takto to pripoji po restartu
<Kony> ../dev/sda1 on /media/F.F.H type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other)
<Kony> kde se nastavuje automount ??? je to prece ve fstab ne ???
<h00ked> jj
<Kony> ale tam to mam prece spravne
<FrostyX> tak hosi rozreseni mountu :-D .... mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/data/500 -o umask=000 ... na serveru to mam takto
<Kony> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/hdd -o umask=000 mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /media/hdd failed: No such device
<Kony> :)
<FrostyX> mno tak mountujes bud do neexistujici slozky, nebo neexistujici oddil ..
<h00ked> nemas v te slozce uz neco?
<Kony> v te slozce hdd ???
<h00ked> jj
<FrostyX> ten prikaz je urcite spravne
<Kony> no ja myslim ze jo
<h00ked> jj ten je good
<h00ked> no tak to by nemelo imho
<h00ked> FrostyX: mount jde imho jen do prazdne slozky ne?
<Kony> no je tam slozka usr
<FrostyX> h00ked: myslim ze i do plne ... ale tvrdit to nebudu
<h00ked> ja si to myslim, ale jisty si nejsem, do plne jsem to nikdy nezkousel
<Kony> jj jde, jedna se o dreambox a na druhym to takto mam......
<FrostyX> ja jdu se psem ... za 10 min jsem zpet
<Kony> resim to aby se USB HDD pripojil do adresare hdd
<Kony> ale na tom druhym mam HDD primo do SATA
<h00ked> ja jdu placat mladou po zadku at udela veceri :D
<Kony> a jak je pleas jeste prikaz na format na ext3 ???
<Kony> tak uz mam
<h00ked> -t ext3
<FrostyX> z5
<xchullit> blender 2.5 beta ..to je prisny
<xchullit> _.
<FrostyX> Kony: fakt by me to zajimalo. z kama jsi ?
<Kony> proc ??
<FrostyX> bo si myslim ze bych te mohl osobne znat :)
<Kony> :)
<Kony> jak si na to prisel
<FrostyX> tak podle nicku ze. :-D je mozny ze takovych bude hodne, ale za otazku nic nedam ze
<Kony> Znojmo
<FrostyX> a s Bruntalem zadnou spojitost nemas jo ? :)
<Kony> nn
<FrostyX> skoda :)
<caraya> Bruntal, pekny okoli, ale 
<caraya> ... nic osobniho, jen je to zajimave prirovnani :-)
<h00ked> mrkev
<supersasho> punk neni mrkev!
<h00ked> punk je mrkev a hip hop je brokolice, protoze tu nikdo nezere :D
<supersasho> :)
<h00ked> mno jdu zkoumat jak funguje github :-)
<supersasho> inac akurat som tam a kukam ze toto by sa hodilo pre h00ked :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> lol co to je za pruvodce omg :D
<h00ked> h00ked@laboratory:~/.ssh$ ssh git@github.com
<h00ked> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<h00ked> Hi h00ked! You've successfully authenticated, but GitHub does not provide shell access.
<h00ked>        Connection to github.com closed.
<h00ked> dmnce :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> neeeeeeein :D
<h00ked> ok prvni prihlaseni probiha pres ssh... to je imho celkem fail tohle :D
<[ZOMB]> trosek :D
<h00ked> malinko :D
<h00ked> jebat, udelam zitra :D
<FrostyX> tomu rikam slovo chlapa
<xchullit> ,,-
<h00ked> twl i advanced_forum modul si ze me dneska dela srandu....
<h00ked> jdu si dat kafe a zakourit
<xchullit> tak co vas dneska obstastnilo
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<h00ked> presne tak :-)
<spectrum1> jj a na to se napyjem ..
<spectrum1> h00ked, na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> instaluju wordpress  .. :-D
<h00ked> spectrum1: cin cin :-)
<h00ked> prase jedno :D
<spectrum1> no a  zajimalo by me v cem to je horsi nez drupal :_D
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie :) wordpress som instaloval minule a aj tak som nuteny joomlovat :(
<h00ked> nevim, nemam wp rad :D
<supersasho> wp ftw!
<supersasho> aspon mne sa teda pacil viac jak joomla.. drupal som neskusal
<spectrum1> jak nastavim cestinu?
<h00ked> jako jo imho je wp lepsi nez joomla, ale.. :D
<spectrum1> nejak jsem to stahnul i ten jazyk, ale furt to mam anglicky ..
<h00ked> musis stahnout a patchnout mmnt nekde mam link
<h00ked> jo takhle aha
<h00ked> tak nekde v setting imho :D
<spectrum1> no to jsem prekopiroval, myslim
<h00ked> ceky, zeptam se meho wp speciallisty :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<spectrum1> zlaty drupal, tam 20x kliknu a je to :-)
<h00ked> tak nejak :-)
<h00ked> bleh, tos mi pripomel prenastavit cron :D
<h00ked> ok, deset minut by mohlo stacit :-)
<h00ked> tak pry v nejakem konfiguraku a nebo i v menu, koukne se spectrum1 ;)
<spectrum1> h00ked, to by si skoro zaslouzilo fakturku .. ;-)
<h00ked> prej tutaj http://www.separatista.net/
<spectrum1> rve mi to koule .. 
<spectrum1> Najděte řádek s textem – define (‘WPLANG’, “); a změňte jej na:
<spectrum1> define (‘WPLANG’, ‘cs_CZ’);
<spectrum1> a pak to jde
<spectrum1> no tak je to sviznejsi nez drupal ..
<spectrum1> ale vic nevidim ;-)
<spectrum1> hlavne jsem nevidel jak premigrovat drupal na wordpress ..
<spectrum1> no a opacnych navodu je hafo ..
<h00ked> njn
<spectrum1> zlaty drupal
<h00ked> moje slova :-)
<spectrum1> ale 7 pekne ***** ;-)
<spectrum1> :-D
<spectrum1> ve vietnamu je blaze
<spectrum1> v libyi ovsem lepe ;-)
<h00ked> heh kruci
<h00ked> sem zapomel jak se davaji php scripty do cronu :D
<h00ked> /usr/bin/php ocividne nespolupracuje
<h00ked> nic, hotovo, naj tprdi
<xchullit> ups
<xchullit> :)
<xchullit> pripadam si jako znudenej american ..
<xchullit> tucnaci jste tu :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-22
<brumla> dobré ráno
<qu|x> ha
<h00ked> bry rano
<starejbar> brybry
<caraya> Zdar lidi, nemate nekdo nejakej tip na freeweb, kde by se dal vyzkouset wordpress?
<caraya> resp. freeftp
<supersasho> comli co sa tyka freehostingu
<caraya> super... diky
<h00ked> neeeeee
<h00ked> zitra od 0300 do 1100 nepojede wowko :(((
<h00ked> ehh
<h00ked> teda 27.brezna, tak to je dobry :D
<h00ked> ty pico to sou lagy...
<h00ked> 2064ms latency... :D
<h00ked> aha
<xchullit> hai
<xchullit> miluju novy xbmc :)
<qu|x> xbmc
<xchullit> jo X B M C
<xchullit> xbmc complexne vyhrnulo vsechno
<h00ked> asi si zaplatim nejakyho delnase aby za me delal a ja se mohl valet....
<h00ked> nechcete nekdo brigadu? :D
<xchullit> uz me nabavi koukat do LCD
<xchullit> notebook je jen kapesnik , to je jen na tapetu
<h00ked> hm... FF 4 RC je na marketu, tak schvalne .)
<areon> dobrej den 
<FrostyX> areon: cau cau
<areon> nevi nekdo jak naisntalvoat mozilu?
<areon> 4
<areon> kdyz se dostanu do ty slozky v prikazaku napis ./firefox tak se vzdycky pusti ta stará verze
<areon> nikdo nic?
<h00ked> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<h00ked> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<h00ked> tumas primo 4 do repozitaru
<areon> h00ked,  diky 
<areon> ale porad nic
<h00ked> ja si takhle ctyrku nainstaloval
<areon> uz to jede ten 2 prikaz nefungoval ale mas to u me dekuji
<h00ked> nefungoval? :D
<areon> napsal jsem sudo aptitude upgrade a jede to to predtim psalo eror
<h00ked> zpicenej github
<h00ked> bleh
<areon> auch
<freax> heh... ff4 sucks... taky sem ho zkusil a zere mi asi tak 7x vic pameti a cpu nez 3.6ka.. 
<areon> freax,  ale ten pocit:D
<freax> areon: na pocit kaslu.. chci aby to fungovalo :)
<freax> a prej ze je 6x rychlejsi nez 3.6.. to zrovna :D
<areon> porad lepsi nez IE
<FrostyX> to nevite ze IE9 je nejdokonalejsi prohlizec ? radek hulan o tom psal na svem blogu :-D
<freax> hulana nemusim, takze jeho blog fakt nectu.. a k IE uz mam dlouho averzi..
<FrostyX> :) samozjreme sranda. IE taky nesnasim a hulana ctu jen pro pobaveni kdyz se nudim
<h00ked> aaa kdo mi to koupi? http://www.buystarwarscostumes.com/authentic-stormtrooper-costume.html :D
<h00ked> freax: ja mam na hulana alergii, ale ten jeho pseudo blogisek ctu, obcas vetsi prca nez na bash.org :D
<freax> h00ked: omfg.. jakej retard si tohle muze koupit? :D
<freax> h00ked: :D
<h00ked> ja :D
<freax> to snad ne :D
<h00ked> si to vezmu az bude ten cesky "helouvin" a budu mlatit ty spratky co mi rvou pod okny :D
<freax> :D
<h00ked> a hlavne by me nikdo nepoznal, takze... :D
<h00ked> asi si z premii nekoupim telku....
<freax> nikdo by te nepoznal ani s pytlem od brambor na hlave a nestal by te tisic babek :D
<h00ked> freax: hele, maj tu i kostym pro tebe http://www.buystarwarscostumes.com/adult-jabba-the-hutt-costume.html :D
<h00ked> looooooool
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=02_potom_okupace.jpg
<freax> h00ked: jak pro me? :D vubeeec :D
<freax> takovejch blaznu :D
<h00ked> hele.. a na urady by se to mohlo hodit.. :D
<freax> to jo no.. tam bych si to klidne vzal :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-23
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> sem tusil ze pokracovani S.W.A.T bude ptakovina a na prvni film to mit nebude ale tohle...
<starejbar> zdar
<areon> dobrej den 
<h00ked> brej
<h00ked> bleh
<h00ked> jdete dneska nekdo na drupal session?
<xchullit> hai
<xchullit> ubuntacci
<h00ked> no ty vole jeste ze jdu pryc
<xchullit> proc
<xchullit> adope premiere pro ,,  10/10  ..wooops
<xchullit> usetril jsem 25000kc
<freax> h00ked: :D se mas.. :D
<h00ked> freax: tak zkus halt a bude taky klid :D
<freax> h00ked: :D to je moc radikalni.. kdyz bude nejdur, zachranim se pomoci ifconfig wlan0 down :)
<h00ked> a nebo...
<h00ked> ps aux | grep xchat
<h00ked> kill -p PID :D
<h00ked> nebo ps -ax ted si nejsem jistej :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: nepotrebujes ani ps, ale je to teda ps ax bez te pomlcky. jinak staci pkill xchat
<h00ked> no a nebo pockat az se odpoji :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> taky reseni
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> kua se mi jebl thunderbird...
<h00ked> asi mu vadi, ze jede pres mesic v kuse... :D
<h00ked> no jasne - aktualizace, to je cela mozilla, prasata :D
<supersasho> len pre istotu z navratu, je na irc nejaky ignore list? :) help mi ho nenavrhol
<areon> používá nekdo z vás libre office?
<FrostyX> supersasho: ja bych to neblokoval. muze byt sranda obcas
<supersasho> FrostyX: nedbam teda :)
<supersasho> areon: jj ja
<areon> supersasho,  jak jsi to instaloval :)?
<areon> jmeno baliku :) prosim 
<supersasho> areon: ubuntugeek.com tam je aj ppa zdroj
<areon> jj dik
<supersasho> sry ponahlam sa, inac by som ti dal priamy
<areon> a jeste musim odstranit open ofice ?
<areon> supersasho,  uz to mam 
<areon> supersasho,  kdyz napises do google to co hledas site:webkdeto hledas tak to to hleda jen na tom webu a nikde jinde
<areon> otázka kdo ej tady z olomouce?
<FrostyX> areon: ja jsem z jeseniku a do skoly chodim v bruntale. to je od olomouce celkem kousek
<areon> FrostyX, jo to je :D by sme se mohli domluvit audelat nekde slezinu :)
<FrostyX> to jo :)
<FrostyX> jen tak mimochodem, kolik ti je ?
<areon> 19
<areon> FrostyX, tobe?
<FrostyX> tak to je dobry :). me je za mesic 18 a spolubydlovi linuxakovi taky :)
<areon> ja vezmu ty blazny ze tridy co maj taky linux :D 
<areon> FrostyX,  na jakou skolu ?
<FrostyX> afk chvilku. pak pisnu
<FrostyX> Prumyslovka
<FrostyX> http://www.sps-br.cz/
<supersasho> areon: ad "site:" jj viem vyhladavat na googli neboj :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-24
<supersasho> aj vam blbne freenode?
<h00ked> me zda se ne
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: taky se mi nezda :)
<[ZOMB]> mozna jak kterej server taky ;)
<h00ked> ja jsem na zelazny.freenode.net :D
<h00ked> pice to sou zase lagy...
<areon> dobrej den
<vojtech_t> dobrej
<[ZOMB]> cus, muzes nam tykat, neboj :)
<vojtech_t> my nekoušeme :)
<[ZOMB]> to zas jo :P
<areon> jak pocestim libre office
<h00ked> bleh za posledni tyden jsem se dostal do asi tritydenniho skluzu :/
<areon> joo červí díry dělaj svoej
<areon> svoje
<h00ked> to ani ne, spis lenost... :D
<areon> h00ked,  smula
<freax> nemate nekdo nahodou zkusenosti s OS level virtualizaci? potreboval bych poradit, jestli mam pouzit OpenVZ, nebo Linux-VServer...
<h00ked> openVZ pouzivam a nemuzu si stezovat
<h00ked> ale zalezi na co to potrebujes... jestli ti nahodou nebude stacit jen paravirtualizace :)
<h00ked> u openVZ mas jedinou nevyhodu, ze nemas plnohodnotny system, ale jen administraci a comman lajnu
<freax> a na cem ti to bezi? jinak paravirtualizovat budu taky.. musim udelat takovej projekt kdy si vyberu od kazdyho typu virtualizace nejakyho zastupce a pak je porovnam.. taky za pomoci nejakych benchmarku a tak. bohuzel ale nemam cas porovnavat vic reseni od stejnyho typu virtualizace, takze se musim rozhodnout mezi temahle dvema..
<h00ked> xeon 2,6GHz quad-core, 2x1TB disk a 64GB RAM
<h00ked> no ja bych openVZ nemenil, ale je to clovek od cloveka ;)
<freax> a na jaky distribuci ti to vali? :)
<freax> taky asi zkusim OpenVZ.. nekde sem taky cet nazory, ze je vic propracovanejsi nez Linux-VServer..
<h00ked> no ja pouzivam primo openVZ
<h00ked> nevim ted presne jak se to jmenuje, ale je to samostatna distribuce, kde je ciste jenom kernel a na tom openVZ
<h00ked> ceky kouknu
<h00ked> hele ona je udelana i distribuce ubuntu primo :D
<h00ked> http://download.openvz.org/
<h00ked> tumas ubuntu a debian
<h00ked> jinak se mi to zatim hleda v systemu, jsem liny se pripojit na ssh :D
<freax> jasny.. dik moc :) ja to rozjedu asi na tom debianu. uz sem na nem testoval xen i kvm, tak at to mam vsechno na stejny distribuci :)
<vojtech_t> reklama: v #ubuntu-cz-meeting za chvíli začíná komunitní setkání, kdo tam nejste, tak šup
<freax> h00ked: snad mi to povali v pohode.. nemam cas resit nejaky zaludnosti.. :)
<h00ked> nn je to celkem easy, kdyz sem to zvladnul i ja pred rokem asi :D
<xchullit> hej
<areon> xchullit,  cus
<xchullit> cawko
<xchullit> :)
<areon> vsichni jsou na prednasce 
<xchullit> prednasce ceho
<vojtech_t>  v #ubuntu-cz-meeting je setkani komunity
<areon> #ubuntu-cz-meeting
<h00ked> neeeeeein :( :D
<areon> h00ked, co je
<h00ked> uteklo mi ruzove prasatko :(
<areon> jeste ze ne zlaty
<h00ked> zlaty sem mel k obedu :D
<h00ked> asi vim o cem bude moje dalsi prednaska jakmile me zase nekam pozvou
<areon> h00ked, tvoje hovna budou mit cennu zlata :D
<h00ked> Jak zvladat dva monitory a notebook
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<Kony> hoj..... mam asi milion konektu na muj server u ip adresy 164.198.broadband: a potrebuju zjistit kdo to presne je ? staci IP adresa abych ho hodil do iptables... da se to nejak zjistit , nebo nejak nahodit do iptables rozdsah ??? aby proste vsechny ip adresy co zacinaji 164.198. tak aby byli zakazany
<Kony> nikdo ???
<Kony> aspon jak zjisti tu ip adresu ktera to dela ???
<h00ked> neni to neco ve stylu 164.198.*.* ?
<h00ked> nebo tak nejak, s IP tables sem nedelal ani nepamatuju
<Vojta1> ahoj, mohl by mi někdo v rychlosti poradit, jak zabránit určitému procesu ve spuštění při bootu? zkoušel jsem ten soubor (skript) odstranit ze složky /etc/init.d ale stejně se spustil. Jedná se o xubuntu 10.10
<h00ked> bootupmanager
<h00ked> spermosh: a jeee dalsi spammer prisel :D
<Kony> uz jsem na to prisel
<Kony> diky
<Vojta1> A to najdu kde? Raději bych kdyby to šlo nějak udělat přes příkazovou řádku..
<spermosh> h00ked: neboj, jen jsem si to hodil do xchatu, casteji sem chodit nebudu :)
<h00ked> no tak jestli, tak zalezi co
<spermosh> leda by zde nekdo mel zkusenosti s nasazenim linuxu na htpc, treba mythbuntu?
<Vojta1> spermosh, jo mythbuntu právě zrovna řešim...
<h00ked> ja
<h00ked> ne 
<h00ked> xD
<spermosh> Vojta1: a jak jsi daleko? co konkretne resis a co uz se ti povedlo?
<spermosh> ja se jeste nedostal k realizaci (penize), zatim jen sbiram ruzne rady
<spermosh> premyslim o ION reseni
<Vojta1> spermosh: no teď řešim jak zprovoznit softwarové dekódování satelitní karty, což mi pořád nějak blbne a už jsem z toho skoro až zoufalej. Ale jinak to běží celkem ok, mythtv je dle mne velmi mocný stroj
<spermosh> Vojta1: jj, uz si vzpominam, to tusim resis i v prislusne mailove konfere...takze jinak spokojen?
<spermosh> co treba dalkove ovladani?
<Vojta1> spermosh: jj, resim, a je to fakt zápřah, už nevim kudy kam. dělá si to co chce, někdy to funguje, pak restart, pak zase ne... jinak celkem spokojen no, ale dlouho mi trvalo vyladění a ještě si s tím asi budu hodně hrát, takže je třeba na to hodně času a hlavně trpělivost
<spermosh> jasne no, tak ono snad obecne s linuxem a proto ho asi vsichni z nas maji ;)
<Vojta1> dálkové ovládání jsem koupil lenovo http://www.lenovoblog.cz/2009/12/lenovo-multimedia-remote-control-s.html a funguje výborně
<spermosh> to vypada hodne dobre a za peknou cenu
<xchullit> placacka na mouchy
<Vojta1> jj, časem bych pak chtěl zkusit xbmc frontend, prý je trošku lepší, hlavně on-line obsah, který mi v mythtv příjde hodně slabý (youtube a tak..)
<Vojta1> spermosh jj, dá se sehnat i levněji (dealextreme)
<Vojta1> xchullit: no má netradiční tvar, ale je to dost malinký (asi jako mobil).
<spermosh> jj, tak zahranici resi vice veci, treba externi BD mechanika...
<Vojta1> Jinak je taky dobrá aplikace pro android - mythmote, funguje výborně, připojuje se to ke stroji přes vnitřní wifi síť :)
<spermosh> ta vypada taky dobre
<xchullit> ja dnes zkousel xbmc live 10.1 ..doporucuju skin T!
<spermosh> Vojta1: a jaky mas vlastne HW? nejaky jsi poskladal?
<Vojta1> xchullit: a používáš to samostatně, nebo s myth backendem?
<Vojta1> spermosh: hw jsem psal taky na ten mythtv konferenci. zkus to tam někde najít, řešil jsem to někdy začátkem prosince. vyšlo mě to celý asi na 10k
<h00ked_ntb> :-)
<spermosh> skoda, tak dlouho na konfere nejsem, ale to nevadi...
<spermosh> jak resis tu satelitni kartu? externet/internet/jaka ctecka? Vojta1 
<spermosh> *internet
<spermosh> *kua, interne
<h00ked_ntb> :D
<xchullit> ja hrotim htpc ,ale porad mi staci pc , uz jsem starej porad nekam prebihat ,,mam taky old IAMM :)
<Vojta1> spermosh: ta konfera ma na tvpc i svuj archiv, tam to mmuzes vsechno najit
<Vojta1> ctecku jsem koupil na www.buydvb.net - je to externi usb, je to dobrej obchod, koupil jsem tam i sat kartu
<xchullit> jo hochu tahle technologie uz je za mnou
<spermosh> ok
<xchullit> ja mel pred deseti lety asus tv a satcard neco od vision plus 1020
<Vojta1> tak ja bezim, preju stastny vyber :) mejte se
<xchullit> sice jsem trochu nadcasovej ,ale porad mam rad to co je vyvojovy a to je xbmc ,na to jsem se upnul nejvic
<h00ked_ntb> ted me tak napada... KVM nebo proxmox? :D
<spermosh> KVM
<h00ked_ntb> prave premyslim co hodim na ten novy server
<h00ked_ntb> behem pristiho tydne bych ho chtel odnest do serverovny a spustit ho, dokud mam jeste nejake IP :D
<spermosh> h00ked_ntb: xoom jako ovladac htpc by nebyl vubec marny, coz? :D
<h00ked_ntb> mno teoreticky by to mohlo jit...
<h00ked_ntb> ale zalezi, kdyz napises appku na ovladani toho prostredi, tak ja ti ji prepravuju do androida a bude to
<h00ked_ntb> ale mozna by to slo i pres ssh :-)
<spermosh> mno, ten mythmote > https://market.android.com/details?id=tkj.android.homecontrol.mythmote&feature=search_result
<h00ked_ntb> mno tak pokud je, tak proc ne :-)
<h00ked_ntb> ale ja nasel vyborne od logitechu, asi za 4k
<h00ked_ntb> spermosh, aha, tak 8k http://www.alza.cz/dalkovy-ovladac-logitech-harmony-remote-1100-d116479.htm :D
<h00ked_ntb> sice tam neni psana podpora linuxu, ale u ceho je...a logitech je ubuntu-friendly hlavne :D
<spermosh> tak za 9/10k chci mit cely htpc :D
<h00ked_ntb> no tak to si k tomu pripoj asi kalkulacku z lidlu s timhle ovladanim no :D
<h00ked_ntb> ale ja uz vyjednavam s alzou zapujceni na testy a recenzi :-)
<h00ked_ntb> tak mam zkusit vyjednat 14 dni a na tyden ho dat i tobe na testovani?
<spermosh> h00ked_ntb: to nemusis, ja stejne zatim nemam htpc, staci tvoje interpretovane zkusenosti potom ;)
<xchullit> reknu van co je nejlepsi ...na vsechno se vykaslat .. a zalehnout k xbmc :)
<h00ked_ntb> :D
<spermosh> mozna, pokud je xmbc kryci jmeno nejake pekne slecny :D
<h00ked_ntb> bleh.. toho mam dneska uz plne zuby....
<xchullit> takze co vas bavi nejvic ,hosi :)
<xchullit> ubuntacci :)
<freax> chlastat :D
<supersasho> idlit
<supersasho> idem majte sa :)
<xchullit> ubuntacku ...vylez :)
<xchullit> bye
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-25
<h00ked> bry rano :-)
<h00ked> :o)
<freax> d-_-b
<xchullit> hai
<xchullit> ubuntatcci :)
<xchullit> juchajdaj
<xchullit> patecni nuda
<starejbar> bry noc
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-26
<h00ked> bry rano
<fraktik> bry i tobe
<fraktik> Tusi tu nekdo jak v Pidginu vypnout ty info hlasky (quit/enter...)
<Vojta1> jestli myslíš ty zvuky, tak to by mělo být v nastavení (ctrl+P), záložka zvuky a tam odškrat ty hlášky co nechceš aby se hlásily. nebo taky můžeš rovnou zaškrtnout umlčet zvuky celkově
<fraktik> ne, ne, myslím v chatu:
<fraktik> (11:01:48) [ZOMB] [~ZOMB@ip-78-102-243-215.net.upcbroadband.cz] vstoupil do místnosti.
<fraktik> (11:40:24) FrostyX [~FrostyX@88-103-255-39.jes.cz] vstoupil do místnosti.
<fraktik> (11:48:22) Vojta1 [~vojta1@109.81.74.31] vstoupil do místnosti.
<fraktik> uz jsem to snad nasel (mel jsem v pluginu "Skryvani pripojovani" nastaven prilis vysoky limit (20ppl)
<Vojta1> jo tak ok
<fraktik> snad .)
<Vojta1> poradil by mi někdo, jak můžu spozdit proces spouštený při bootování? potřeboval bych, aby se mi spouštěl tak cca o 2 vteřiny později, než se spouští momentálně...
<FrostyX> Vojta1: jakoze spoustis pri bootu script a ten bys chcel spustit o 2s pozdeji ?M
<Vojta1> FrostyX: jj, presne tak. nebo mozna jeste o vic nez 2s
<Vojta1> ten skript je v init.d
<Vojta1> ttedy myslim v /etc/init.d
<Vojta1> ale neni v /etc/rc2.d  coz me trochu mate
<FrostyX> a z jakeho duvodu ho chces spoustet pozdeji ?
<FrostyX> nejjednodussi zpusob co me napada by bylo ho nechat spoustet pomoci rc.local, bo ten se spousti az nakonec
<Vojta1> protoze se mi nejspis pere do jineho skriptu, ktery vytvari virtualni dvb adapter - chce ho nejspis pouzivat jeste v dobe, kdy neni inicializovan
<Vojta1> FrostyX: jasne a mohl bys jeste poradit, jak to udelat? aby ho spoustel ten rc.local ? resp. jak poznam, ktery proces ten skript momentalne spousti?
<FrostyX> mno jak rikas ze ho mas v /etc/init.d, tak ho z tama jen vyhodis nekam pryc a v /etc/rc.local ho nechas spoustet .. nebo jsem opomenul nejaky jiny problem ?
<Vojta1> FrostyX: no to vyhozeni z init.d problem neni, ale jak pridat ten skript do toho rc.local? Jak presne bych to mel editovat?
<FrostyX> je to textovy soubor. k editaci potrebujes opravdneni roota. takze si das sudo nano /etc/rc.local a pripises do nej radek kde bude vlastne jen cesta k umisteni toho scriptu, ktery chces spoustet
<Vojta1> jasne takze presunu ten skript z init.d treba do home slozky a pak na konec toho souboru rc.local jen napisu /home/uzivatel/skript je to tak?
<FrostyX> jj, presne tak. akorat v tom rc.local je mozna na konci return nebo neco takoveho, tak to musis dat jeste pred nej.
<Vojta1> no je tam esac, takze pred to?
<FrostyX> jo, mrdni to pred nej, nic tim nezkazis
<Vojta1> ok , dik moc
<FrostyX> no zkus a uvidis :)
<Vojta1> jasne
<FrostyX> Vojta1: tak co, funguje ti to ?
<Vojta1> FrostyX: podle bootchart se to trochu posunulo, zatím to funguje, ale možná bych rád to ještě o pár vteřin posunul pro jistotu. Ale nevím jestli to má cenu se do toho ještě pouštět. myslíš že existuje nějaká jednoduchá cesta, jak to ještě trochu posunout?
<FrostyX> tak to nevim, parkrat se mi taky stalo, ze jsem potreboval spustit neco az na konci bootu, tak jsem to dal do rc.local. pak mas jeste potrebu neco spustit az po startu grafickeho prostredi, tak si to das do patricnych scriptu tam. ale jinak me teda nic nenapada
<Vojta1> mě někdo radil přidat do nějakýho skriptu třeba "sleep 5" - že to prý zpozdí. ale netuším jestli to stačí třeba jen hodit před ten skript
<Vojta1> ale teď se to posunulo asi o 10s, tak snad to zatím bude stačit
<FrostyX> ted si nejsem jisty jestli kdyz dass sleep 5 && ./script, jestli to bude pokracovat ve spousteni toho co je za tim a script spusti az za 10s, nebo se zpomali vsechno. ale dalo by se to jednoduse zjistit
<Vojta1> jasně já to zatím asi nechám být a pokud se to zase nějak bude sekat, tak se do toho zase pustím... aneb nespravuj co funguje :)
<fraktik> :P
<xchullit> oops
<xchullit> dnes ka ani tuk ?
<freax> ma tu nekdo prosim vas zkusenosti se XENem? 
<xchullit> neznam
<xchullit> tet slysim pouze na slova htpc ,xbmc a nebo organizer
<FrostyX> omg u nas zase snezi
<xchullit> unas je leto
<xchullit> hledam tip na neco dobryho...
<h00ked> aaa zase mi vytuhla cast systemu..
<xchullit> cheche
<xchullit> tady je dneska zivo ..
<starejbar> bry vecer
#ubuntu-cz 2011-03-27
<[ZOMB]> bre ranko moralni podporo :)
<areon> dobrý ráno
<starejbar> dobry dobry
<areon> starejbar,  blej posun casu
<areon> blbej
<areon> otázka co je lepsi pro domáci sdíleni souboru atd. ftp a nebo ssh?
<fraktik> ja pouzivam sambu - pro prime prehravani mp3/videa prehravacem
<fraktik> ssh i ftp co ja vim musis nejdriv stahnout a pak teprve pohlizet
<areon> noale tak po siti kdyz tahas 100MB/S tak je to jedno
<fraktik> no i tak: zkus stahnout 8gb dvd rip jen proto bys zjistil, ze ses na nej koukal uz vcera..
<fraktik> hraju 400gb mp3 (nahodny vyber) v prehravaci na notebooku...
<areon> fraktik,  tak ze sambu doporucujes?
<fraktik> no ja s ni nemam zadnej problem, snad jen ze je nekdy pomalejsi trochu (ale zas: kdyz to streamujes, tak ti je to jedno
<fraktik> co mas za NAS?
<areon> nas?
<areon> fraktik,  aha mám obyc starej pc s pripojenym 1T diskem
<fraktik> sitovej disk
<Kony> mam otazecku..... mam server a potrebuju trosku skloubit iptables s necim jeste dlasi..... Proste to popisu... chci omezit pristup na server.... 1.) omezeni na port (tohle vyresi iptables) ale ..... 2) na MAC adresy... proste aby se kdokoliv pripojil na port xxxxx z jakykoliv MAC adresy, a ten kdo by chtel jit na jinaci port tak by musel byt zapsany v seznamu povolenych MAC adres.... Existuje neco takovyho ???
<FrostyX> to by melo porad zvladat IP tables
<Kony> iptables dokaze omezeni i na MAC adresy ???
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> pomohlo by ti toto ? http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/linux/show/277782#2
<FrostyX> melo by stacit tam pridat port ktery povolujes a melo by to byt
<Kony> ha super
<Kony> takze by to treba mohlo vypadat takto ??? chvilku vydrz zkusim udelat kousek
<Kony> http://pastebin.com/iNK9Cuv7
<FrostyX> myslim si ze ano
<Kony> super
<Kony> a samozrejme tam jde nasadit i Ip adresy mezi to
<Kony> a bud to pusti na zaklade MAC adresy a nebo na zaklade IP adresy ne ???
<FrostyX> mno muzes provazat MAC adresu s IP adresou. 
<Kony> jj je mi to jasny
<Kony> ale radeji samotnou MAC adresu
<Kony> a samotnou IP adresu
<Kony> to by teda melo fungovat ???
<FrostyX> no a nebo muzes povolit IP i MAC  nezavisle
<Kony> jj
<FrostyX> ja si myslim ze ano. musis vyzkouset
<Kony> takze by to mohlo byt http://pastebin.com/X3W3jwnD
<Kony> bud budu mit spravne MAc adresu a nebo budu mit spravne IP adresu
<Kony> radek 16 a 17
<FrostyX> jj. no ja si ty parametry z hlavy nepamatuju ze :), ale teoreticky by tam chyba byt nemela
<Kony> ok diiky moc radu
<FrostyX> zkus a uvidies
<FrostyX> *uvidis
<areon> fraktik, potrebuju povolit ping  aby umel ten debian smerovat na ten server co je v nem 
<areon> ok 
<areon> uz to mam :D
<fraktik> v cem to bylo?
<areon> upsal jsem se kdyz jsem nastavoval sambe IP
<areon> otazka jak jinak se da pristupovat nez pres prikazovy radek
<areon> fraktik, ??
<fraktik> jako GUI?
<fraktik> zalezi na tom, jak konfigurujes ten server + jestli tam máš nějakou okenní nástavbu 
<fraktik> nebo nemyslíš editaci konfig. souboru ale vlastni pristup k datum? 
<fraktik> k datum se dostanes jakkoliv - libovolny file browser (Krusader apod)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uz to snad bude konecne, zatim ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/desktop_beta_05.png
<FrostyX> vsichni na pokoji jsme se shodli, ze je to hodne husty :-D
<[ZOMB]> no jeste neni konec :)
<[ZOMB]> ale dik :D
 * [ZOMB] musi jit spat, nebo bude rano cumet jako pako :(
<FrostyX> :-D
<areon> [ZOMB],  bdue nás vic
<areon> prosim prosim jak počestit libre office
<areon> ?
<areon> oznámení provšechny 9.4. tohodle roku se v olomouci /misto se upřesni/ bude konat sraz vyznavačů boha Jménem linux kdo yb měl zájem pro bližší info tak ať se mi ozve buď sem a nebo na ICQ 446105361
<FrostyX> a to si to nemohl udelat az >=4.5. tohodle roku ? abych mel aspon 18 ? :-D
<areon> nezletilim nenalivam ti jsi nalejou sami
<areon> FrostyX,  v tom tydnu maturuju
<FrostyX> ale urcite dojedem :)
<h00ked> areon: co to je za den? :D
<FrostyX> sobota
<areon> sobota
<h00ked> tak to by mozna slo
<h00ked> ale olomooooc
<h00ked> leda by jel nekdo z prahy
<FrostyX> olomoooc je kousek :-D
<h00ked> nebo z bohumina :D
<FrostyX> reknes ZOMBovi
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: pojedes? :D
<leskoo> jedu :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: zomb sel spat, ale pojede :-D
<h00ked> pice, po updatu mi pri spusteni wowka zamrzl notebook :/ :D
<h00ked> no tak to je cajk
<h00ked> ja abych nechlastal ve vlaku sam :D
<leskoo> :D :D
<h00ked> a navic se mi z nejakeho duvodu pri restartu nastavi zvuk na 100% :/
<FrostyX> areon: kolik ocekavas lidi ? :)
<areon> 3 z bruntalu z miho okoli tak 8 mozna vic 
<leskoo> areon,  lidi z bruntalu ? :D
<FrostyX> areon: ty tu znas nejaky linuxaky z bruntalu ?
<areon> FrostyX,  proc?
<leskoo> areon, napis jmena at nekalime ve vlaku s FrostyX sami :D
<FrostyX> leskoo je muj spolubydla :
<FrostyX> :)
<areon> na ICQ ho mam jako stet
<h00ked> FrostyX: juuu mate rande? nebo ste liny chodit z mistnosti do mistnosti? :D
<h00ked> areon: neni lepsi jabber? :D
<areon> h00ked,  je ale kdyz ho nikdo nepouziva?
<h00ked> ja jo
<h00ked> a dost lidi co mam v kontaktech taky :D
<areon> nj ale  kolik seženes slečen do 20 s jaberem tak aby se o ne dalo oprit kolo ??
<h00ked> v kontakt listu tak tri mam urcite
<h00ked> au ne, mlada rika ze prej teda jenom jednu no :D
<starejbar> :D
<areon> h00ked,  hustý
<h00ked> asi budu muset preorganizovat pracovnu
<h00ked> areon: ale na druhou stranu tam jsou vetsi vzdalenosti
<areon> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-19
<Belias> pratele - mam tady testovou otazku (prave pisu test z grafiky) - co je normalovy vektor k plose?
<Belias> no vyresil jsem to elegantne - je to vektro urcujici normalu a je kolmy k plose xD
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-21
<Hexadron> Ahoj všichni
<FrostyX> hoj
<Belias> hoj
<suki> hoj
<FrostyX> kurna tu je lidi :-D
<Hexadron> :D
<Hexadron> hele co si myslíte o unity
<FrostyX> a co ty ?
<Hexadron> no celkove se mi líbí práce je v něm celkem příjemná ale zatim si fur nemuzu zvyknout na nabýdku programu mimo okno  a na zavřeni minimalizaci a td.. v levo
<FrostyX> Ta nabidka pro praci s oknem myslim nema s unity co delat. Je to jen vlastnost gtk tematu
<Belias> Mě se to Unity vůbec nelíbí... Už je to zbytečně přeplácané
<Hexadron> a jak s ni pryc tech navodu typu upravte tenhle soubor a zapiste do nej tohle se bojim u jednou sem si po.....  Unity pomocí ccsm
<FrostyX> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Ubuntu%20oku%20lahod%C3%ADc%C3%AD
<FrostyX> koukni se na tu cast "Motiv prostredi"
<Hexadron> ok dík
<Belias> Zdravím - mám dotaz - mám doménu například www.domena.cz a u ni je nastaven jako alias doména www.aliasova.cz. Problém je v tom, že když někde na aliasové doméně napíše místo www.aliasová.cz jenom ww.aliasova.cz je presmerovan na puvodni www.domena.cz. Co mám v nastavení serveru hledat aby při špatné zadání adresy byli www.domena.cz presmeorvana na www.domena.cz a www.alisova.cz na www.aliasova.cz ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-03-22
<[Ratten]> FrostyX mohl bys mi help ?
<[Ratten]> http://ratten.cz/aa/ nevis proc mam http://ratten.cz/aa/ tu stranku do nekonecna ?
<[Ratten]> http://pastebin.com/8KHAvp1Q
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: Nechapu jak donekonecna
<[Ratten]> kdys si to otevres ve frefoxu
<[Ratten]> tak muzes rolovat uplne dolu kde uz nic neni
<FrostyX> firefox nemam :-D
<[Ratten]> vono to dela jen ve firefoxu
<[Ratten]> v opere a chrome v pohode
<FrostyX> aha
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, zdar, prej jsi vyklepal suki v lolku :D
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> rikala ?
<suki> nelibi se mi, ze se o tom musite bavit tady :D
<|Nuclear|> rikala dopoledne ze budete hrat :D narovinu jsem rikal ze ji vyklepes :D
<|Nuclear|> suki, ted se bavim ja a FrostyX :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<suki> tak me to tu blika, kdyz tam pises muj nick :D
<|Nuclear|> suki, a to jako nedokazes to blikani ignorovat ? :D 
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, suki ti potvrdi ze jsem ji rikal ze ji vyklepnes s prstem v nose :D
<FrostyX> ty jsi dobre v razi :-D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jo to teda jo :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, slysim vychnu asi pujdu za chvilku valit do ni :D
<|Nuclear|> ma kafe ja ne :D
<FrostyX> poradne ji nasazej ..
<|Nuclear|> ja jdu pro kafe :D musim ji nejak vysvetlit ze ona ho vlastne nepotrebuje :D
<FrostyX> nejake novinky z intru ? vyhozene dvere, policajti a tak .. nic se nedeje ? :-D
<suki> Nuclear, ne nedokazu to ignorovat :D
<|Nuclear|> v klidu :D vsechno jsem odsral, ucet jsem nedostal
<FrostyX> Tak to je pohoda :-D
<FrostyX> Ale prej jsem pekne v hajzlu co se tyka eka ... rikal jarda
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jarda je idiot
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: btw jak dopadla ta ekonomika tobe ?
<|Nuclear|> prumer 2.5
<FrostyX> cajk
<|Nuclear|> jak by rekl klasik, je to v pohodeee :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, rozpis jak to je presne ma ota nekde u statusu :D
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: Jsem suki vyklepl, bo jsem se zeptal tonyho, kdo je nejsilnejsi proti tomu herovy co ma ona oblibeneho. Jsem to hral poprve v zivote, tak to neslo jinak :-D
<FrostyX> ale vubec ji to nerikej :-D
<FrostyX> uz je tady, takze pssst 
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<Chinese_soup> heh
<suki> hey? co pomlouvate? :D
<FrostyX> to by te zajimalo,  ... :-D
<Chinese_soup> suki: /topic
<suki> no, radsi to nevchci vedet :D
<deluge> ahoj, muzete mi nekdo rict kde je problem? http://pastebin.com/id4GZgjH
<FrostyX> spis ne. Kde se ti ta chyba objevuje ?
<deluge> kdyz dam start deluge
<deluge> po restartu serveru, cili by to melo byt cisty
<Chinese_soup> spatna verze nejake libky?
<deluge> prijde mi to jako bug v pythoonu, ale vim o tom prd abych to byl schopen opravit
<Chinese_soup> v pythonu asi ne
<Chinese_soup> spis v te libce
<Chinese_soup> toz, no, gtk
<deluge> co s tim mam ted delat?
<Chinese_soup> kdyz hodis do vyhledavace hlasku "glib.GError: Unrecognized image file format" urcite se neco objevi
<Chinese_soup> treba tohle http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1063483.html
<Chinese_soup> jemu pomohlo prekompilovat librsvg
<deluge> hm, zkusim to nejak udelat, ale bude nedriv naucit jak se to dela
<deluge> budu se
<Chinese_soup> ale muze to byt uplne neco jineho
<Chinese_soup> treba nejde vubec o svg
<Chinese_soup> dalsi treba https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=57468 tam odkazuje i na dalsi temata, co by mohla mit neco spolecneho s tim
<deluge> dekuju za pomoc
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, urcite to suki rikat nebudu neboj :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> Divej, ted ji to tam zablikalo a pujde vyzvidat :-P
<|Nuclear|> ted premysli co napsat aby  nas setrela oba :D
<suki> vy jste mi vite kde, nemam na vas cas, hraju :D
<|Nuclear|> suki, trenujes na frostyho ?
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: co budu delat ? Je tak akorat cas neco rozvrtat a vubec nevim co
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, ja si drtim sslsnif
<suki> ne, nehraju lol 
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, vsadim pul sta ze ti nejede kompletne iptables :D
<FrostyX> proc ?
<FrostyX> jinak kdo chcete utocit, tak si posluste http://pastebin.com/G47hNaS5
<|Nuclear|> tohle nemyslim
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, mam technicky dotaz :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-18
<jp_hranice> Ahoj
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<jp_hranice> Citim se flustrovany. Porad mi nevychazi spoluprace s Ceskou Ubuntu Komunitou. Trikrat jsem se zkuosel zapojit a pokazde to dopadlo jakoby prohrou.
<AndChat|435584> Test
<Chinese_soup> hubert_: o/
<hubert_> lol
<hubert_> tady uz jsem nebyl ani nepamatuju
<Chinese_soup> solved; next :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<hubert_> FrostyX, toho si pamatuju.. Pak Chinese_soup, jinak tu uz neni nikdo, koho bych si pamatoval. Byvali tu 24/7, neco je spatne. :D
<Chinese_soup> not realy
<Chinese_soup> prostě to chcíplo
<Chinese_soup> co naplat
<Chinese_soup> upřímně za tu dobu, co tu jsem já jsem to tu ani neviděl moc nějak žít
<Chinese_soup> občas teda se tu i diskutovalo o něčem jinym, než že někomu nefunguje unity, to je pravda
<Chinese_soup> ale to jen zřídka
<hubert_> ne, ze by to tu nekdy zilo.. :D
<Chinese_soup> právě
<hubert_> hmm, ale bohuzel, moje ubuntu slape jak hodinky, takze tu nemam zadny dotaz.. budu idlit, to mi jde nejlepe. :D
<Chinese_soup> gratuluji, konečně tu taky někdo používá ubuntu(?)
<Chinese_soup> konečně můžeš radit všem lidem, co příjdou na dvě minuty
<Chinese_soup> nedostanou odpověď, tak jdou pryč \o/
<FrostyX> jn, ubuntak se tu vzdycky hodil :-D
<FrostyX> ja si pamatuju ze to tu zilo :-). Bylo to kdyz jsem byl v prvaku .. takze nekdy pred 4ma rokama
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<hubert_> Hmm, to uz jsem myslim ubuntu dokonce pouzival, to mi bylo 13, takze.. Hmm, nebylo to 9.04?
<Chinese_soup> also - jak jsem mohl žít bez vimperatoru :(
<FrostyX> hubert_: jo tak neco to bylo tenkrat aktualni ... :-)
<Chinese_soup> nevíte někdo jestli to jde narvat nahoru? rád bych to používal jako hlavní panel nahoře, protože jsem zvyklej že mám url, píšu url a všechno takový nahoru :(
<hubert_> Chinese_soup: Co je vimperator? asi to bude mit neco spolecneho s vim, to me napadlo, ale zni to jako frankenstein.. :D
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: vemperator? mam ted vimium, ale tak nejak se mi nedari zacit ten chrom pouzivat tim vim-like stylem ..jsem moc zvykly na klasiku :-D
<Chinese_soup> addon co ti nahodí podobné ovládání jako má vim do firefoxu :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: no, já právě nahazuji minimalistický styl
<FrostyX> :-)
<Chinese_soup> už tedy docela dlouho; mám awesome tak půlroku a tak 
<FrostyX> jako me ja jasny ze vim styl bude bozi vsude :-D. Ale v prohlizeci jsem na to jeste nepresedlal :-D
<hubert_> jeje. :D S vimem jsem se nikdy nenaucil, to je na me moc kl.zkratek. ale pomalu se na to chystam, zatim jsem vzdycky pouzival nano.. O:)
<Chinese_soup> blech http://lolwut.eu:8080/gdfgfgdf.jpg
<Chinese_soup> no, já též vim nepoužívám
<Chinese_soup> tedy - používám
<Chinese_soup> když je někde jako defaultní editor
<Chinese_soup> tak pak dávám :q!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ale tohle mi příjde docela dobrý
<Chinese_soup> a ty zkratky se naučím časem
<Chinese_soup> ještě když jsem k tomu nucen tím, že nemám jinou možnost
<hubert_> mrknu na to :)
<Chinese_soup> nepočítaje tedy ten tab panel
<Chinese_soup> a pak možná mrknu i na vim jako editor :)
<FrostyX> jasne ... ja jsem zjistil, ze neni potreba umet milion zkratek ..naucis se proste jen tolik kolik potrebujes .. pouzivam spis gvim nez vim a kdyz proste nevim zkratku, tak kouknu do menu
<Chinese_soup> jj, přesně tak, jen to co používáš
<hubert_> do terminalu jedine nano.. a na X jedine sublime text 2 :D
 * Chinese_soup jede kate
<hubert_> kate wtf to bude neco z kde, ne? :D
<FrostyX> hubert_: sublime text od vimu nema zas tak daleko
<Chinese_soup> jop
<FrostyX> podle otho co jsem cetl
<Chinese_soup> není to nic skvělýho
<Chinese_soup> ale tak - stačí mi to očividně
<Chinese_soup> přešel jsem na to z geany a je to tomu dost podobný, akorát místo GTK je to v Qt :)
<Chinese_soup> a nenávidím vás
<Chinese_soup> všechny do jednoho
<hubert_> FrostyX: jojo, ma to vintage mod, v tom se to chova jako vim.. ale proste ta nabidka pluginu, snippetu.. s tim kodit je radost :)
<Chinese_soup> Day changed to 19 bře 2013
<Chinese_soup> co to kurva zase děláte
<hubert_> Chinese_soup: geany je sracka, nikdy jsem to nemel rad. :D
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> nasrat
<FrostyX> jasne no ... kdyz clovek neco nedela profesionalne, tak na to nepotrebuje zadny killer programy
<Chinese_soup> sbohem
<Chinese_soup> dobrou
<Chinese_soup> D:
<hubert_> a bud v klidu, ja zitra do skoly nejdu, muzeme jet all day all night :D
<Chinese_soup> "zitra"
<FrostyX> wtf prej dobrou :-D
<Chinese_soup> jenze ja tam jdu dneska
<Chinese_soup> ano, dobrou, protoze 10 hodin!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> delas jako bys tam mel delat neco dulezityho :-D
<hubert_> ja tam nejdu cely tyden :D
<Chinese_soup> ano, delal
<Chinese_soup> třeba nepropadal z matematiks
<hubert_> stejne tam budes spat, tak proc bys to delal i doma?!
<Chinese_soup> což taky hodlám zítra dělat
<Chinese_soup> no, já tam jdu jen kvůli matematiks
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> aha :-) tak gl
<FrostyX> ja zitra taky no ... ale bude to Fail
<Chinese_soup> ostatní je ofc na browsovani netu, hrani pořdálu a ircování
<Chinese_soup> tak čau!
<FrostyX> :-) gn
<hubert_> lamo. :D dobrou
<FrostyX> hubert_: btw geany je super editor. Jen jsem vzdycky musel najet do view a povypinat vsechny polozky, aby byl vubec nejaky prostor pro text :-D
<hubert_> mi to prijde takove... proste moc "velke" to gui je sebevrazda.. naproti tomu ST2.. Tam neni nic.. a ty featury, z toho by se jeden posral.. zkus to, stoji to za to.
<FrostyX> nekdy urcite zkusim, jsem na to zvedavy
<hubert_> kude, nejak tomu vimperatoru neumim prijit na kloub.. zatim zvladam scrolovani nahoru/dolu :D
<Chinese_soup> kurva
<Chinese_soup> tak o kanál vedle mě nechtějí nechat spát
<hubert_> kde jeste visis? :D
<Chinese_soup> fšude možně
<Chinese_soup> ale bylo toho víc, trochu jsem to irc omezil http://lolwut.eu:8080/fdffd.jpg
<hubert_> to je Tvoje domena? :D
<Chinese_soup> hmpf
<hubert_> nevim, co to mas na indexu, ale solidne mi to kouslo komp. :D
<Chinese_soup> na :8080 je dost velký obrázek NOPE, no
<Chinese_soup> tenhle http://www.deviantart.com/download/275226189/nope_avi_high_resolution_by_wango911-d4jv1vx.png
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: kde jsi na FITu?
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: nejsem, fskutečnosti doména míří na vpsku kamaráda
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: fskutečnosti 16 let
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> na :8080 mam forward svého lokálního apache
<hubert_> haha hubertsima.eu, na to skoro sbalim holku. :D
<FrostyX> aha. ja jsem si rikal, ze mam pocit, ze jsi trosku mladsi :-)
<Chinese_soup> hubertsi.ma
<Chinese_soup> na to az sbalis holku ^
<hubert_> .eu byla na wedos za 20,- tehdy. :D
<hubert_> za chvilku to vyprsi..
<Chinese_soup> haha, ja to mám zadarmo :D
<Chinese_soup> u nějakýho wtfregistrátora
<Chinese_soup> někdo postl na twitter že kupón, že ho nechce
<Chinese_soup> tak jsem ho využil :D
<Chinese_soup> a ffs fuck you, Å¡kola kurva
<hubert_> pry mam jit spat.. Asi nasdilim pres ntb wifi a pripojim se pres mobil. :D
<hubert_> btw Chinese_soup ty zkratky.. Da se to lecit? :D
<FrostyX> hubert_: btw ja vzdycky pouzival to geany takhle vypadajici .. http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/519/geany.png ... to GUI mi neprijde nejak preplacane :-D
<hubert_> hubertsima.eu/sublime.png 
<hubert_> miluju tu mapu nahore v rohu :3
<FrostyX> jasny. vypada to dobre
<hubert_> a ta rychlost.. a vsechno.. proste orgasmus v tabletce.
<FrostyX> :-D
<hubert_> inu, ja uz se odporoucim, Chinese_soup ty tu taky neidli dlouho, nebo prijdou klekanice.. brou
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-19
<mirda6> kurva ... sorry
<hubert_> knock knock
<hubert_> whos there?
<hubert_> nobo
<hubert_> nobo who?
<hubert_> nobodys here. :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<hubert_> Jenom tak btw. kre je h00ked treba? Ted jsem projizdel stare logy tohohle # a zahlid jsem ho tam.. Nebo Amynka, tu jsem potkal jenom jednou, ale solidne me tehdy setrela..:D
<hubert_> Nebo ZOMBitch!
<hubert_> Vseci pametnici chcipli.
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch byl dlouhou dobu nekde pryc mimo civilizaci :-D
<FrostyX> ted nedavno se vratil, byl tu nejakou dobu nonstop online a zase nekde zmizel a nerekl ani slovo ..
<FrostyX> h00ked nemam paru kde zmizel. Taky nic nerikal
<hubert_> Presel na debian. :D Jeho blog zeje prazdnotou, posledni zapis tam ma 29/07/2012
<FrostyX> posles link?
<FrostyX> tvl presel na debian .. to nemysli vazne jako duvod opusteni ubuntiho fora :-D
<hubert_> h00ked.cz
<hubert_> neznate nekdo (proc pouzivam mnozne cislo? :D) nejaky oldschool/retro font? Neco jako Budmo/Frontage?
<hubert_> WTF
<hubert_> zas je to tu chciply :D
<TadeasParik> hubert_, tak to oživ a natáhni sem lidi
<hubert_> Jedini, kdo pouzivaji Ubuntu a znam je, jsou tady. Nikdo jiny neni ani ochotny ho zkusit, ani lidi od nas ze skoly. IT skola a linuxak jsem tam snad jenom ja..
<Chinese_soup> "zas je to tu chcíplé"
<Chinese_soup> a nebyl tu půlrok, pffft
<hubert_> Ale vratil jsem se. :D Casto jsem uvazoval, ze sem skocim, ale vetsinou jsem na to zapomnel. O:)
<FrostyX> IRC se ma zapinat automaticky po startu .. prej zapomel .. takovy vymluvy :-D :-D
<hubert_> To neni vymluva! Kdyz reknu, ze jsem zapomnel ukol do matiky, to je vymluva, ale vam ja bych prece nelhal, chlapci! :)
<Ratten> mam takovy poblem pri instalaci ubuntu mi to rika ze windouy co tam mam tam nejsou
<hubert_> Ratten: Jak nejsou?:O
<Ratten> no pise to "nebyl nazelen zadny jiny operacni system,chcete smazat cely disk?"
<TadeasParik> kdybyste se náhodou, pánové, nudili → http://blog.ubuntu.cz/clanek/prazdniny-se-blizi-vyuzijte-volneho-casu-k-pomoci-ubuntu
<TadeasParik> článek je to starší, ale stále aktuální
<hubert_> Ratten: Tak to nainstaluj manualne, ne?
<Ratten> <hubert_> jak to myslis ?
<Ratten> jo jako ze dam ze si muzu rozdelit disk sam
<Ratten> ?
<hubert_> Jop, presne.
<Ratten> jenze aby mi to pak dalo do zavadece i ten windous
<hubert_> Pokud to neudela, tak grub opravis.. Ale je mi zahadou proc to nenaslo.. Mas v PC jenom jeden disk?
<Ratten> jj jen jeden
<hubert_> A jenom jeden partition?
<Ratten> no ten windousovskej + ten jeho bratr
<Ratten> a schvalne jsem tam nechal misto pro ten ubuntu
<hubert_> Moment, Ubuntu budes instalovat na samostatny partition?
<Ratten> j
<hubert_> Tak to na to nainstaluj a pokud Ti grub nenabidne win, tak ho do nej pridas.. (samozrejme z win vsechno dulezite zalohuj)
<Chinese_soup> takže všechna péhápéčka
<Chinese_soup> a hlavně péčka
<hubert_> dneska jeste nekdo stahuje porno? :O
<Chinese_soup> Ratten.
<Ratten> kurdek to jsem zvedav zda se mi to poradi
<hubert_> Ratten: na tom neni nic tezkeho :) zvladne to i slepice, kdyz ji kolem entru nasypes zrni (jak napsal kdosi na Lamerovi)
<Ratten> budu vam verit :)
<Chinese_soup> fskutečnosti nezvládně
<hubert_> http://cnx.stepanhavranek.cz/?n=15 hehe, mit pritelkyni, tak tohle je jasny recept na stesti :D
<FrostyX> hehe ten je dobrej :-D
<mirda> hehe :)
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> hubert_: jaka it skola? na fekt vut v brne jsem potkal par lidi, i znamych ze skupiny, co meli ubuntu
<hubert_> mirda: ja jsem nizsi level, opavska prumyslovka :)
<mirda> :)
<hubert_> A tam jsou k tomuto skpticti, ponevadz vsichni tam umi max. zapnout prohlizec, nebo WoW, ci LoL. Je tam jeden jablickar, ale to je kokot. Ne proto, ze je jablickar, ale je proste kokot.. :D
<mirda> :) njn bud se clovek pro linux nadchne a pouziva ho nebo pouziva to co ostatni
<hubert_> btw. zkouseli jste nekdo steam pro linux? 
<Chinese_soup> ano
<hubert_> Chinese_soup: a jak to frci?
<FrostyX> skvele :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<mirda> jeste jsem se k tomu nemel, to bych pak nemel vubec na nic cas :)
<Chinese_soup> skvěle
<Chinese_soup> ale mrdaj mě hl updaty
<Chinese_soup> jediný co udělali dobře je m_rawinput update
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> a ještě jsem nějak nerozjel nvidii pod tim
<Chinese_soup> a na intelce se mi nějak sere gamma v source hrách
<hubert_> uff, 151mb update. :D
<Chinese_soup> normálka
<Chinese_soup> bylo to takhle velký už předtím
<Chinese_soup> akorát to neukazovalo progress stahování
<Chinese_soup> naschvál
<Chinese_soup> abys to stáhl potichu v pozadí na 3G
<Chinese_soup> a pak brečel, že máš přečerpaný fup ^^ :)
<hubert_> Mi jo. :D Ale maj tam naprosto hnusny font.
<Chinese_soup> nemaji
<hubert_> hubertsima.eu/steam.png imho je hnusny.. 
<Chinese_soup> tak za prvé
<Chinese_soup> pošli mi odkaz s http
<Chinese_soup> nebo na tebe mrdám
<Chinese_soup> nebudu to tu kopírovat jak dick v roce 2013
<Chinese_soup> inb4 používej lepší terminál
<Chinese_soup> odpověď: ne, ty se nauč používat http://
<Chinese_soup> seš rozmazlenej nějakejma fontama simtě
<Chinese_soup> já mám všude terminus
<Chinese_soup> i ve ff
<Chinese_soup> a sere mě jak to některý stránky obcházej 
<Chinese_soup> a ne - už nemusíš
<Chinese_soup> už jsem to zkopíroval jak dick
<Chinese_soup> :)
<hubert_> Od toho je tech fontu tolik, aby se pouzivaly. a doporucuju Ti zajit k doktorovi, ty zkratky se musi dat lecit.. :D
<Chinese_soup> vyliž mi zkratky
<Chinese_soup> ty jdi léčit svoje zkurvený http missing
<hubert_> aha, no, steam je sice super, ale porad nejsou prachy na hry, takze smula. :D
<FrostyX> co blbnes :-). Half life 1, csko 1.6, source ... vsechno je to tam za par korun
<FrostyX> nebo ta akce uz zkoncila?
<hubert_> Jsem rad, ze dostanu na svacinu.. :D hl je tam za nejakych 8 eur.. Nerikam, ze je to moc, ale vic, nez kolik si momentalne muzu dovolit. :D
<FrostyX> ja tam ted nedavno hl1 kupoval za necele 2€ myslim ... skoda ze uz to tak neni teda
<hubert_> mit ty prachy, tak si to koupim s radosti, ale nejsou holt..
<FrostyX> jasny no .. co se da delat
<FrostyX> mas pravdu. 8€ uz za nej chteji
<hubert_> A to je krabicka cigar a sest piv.. :D
<FrostyX> ale tak treba team fortres je zadarmo myslim :-)
<hubert_> jojo, ten je, ten mam v planu stahnout..
<Chinese_soup> team fortress classic ftw pls
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> radši mi někdo kupte quake kompletní edici :|
<Chinese_soup> radši uteče
<Chinese_soup> než aby mi to koupil, pfft
<hubert_> Stejne jsem zvedavy, jak mi pojedou hry, kdyz se i flash seka.. :D
<Chinese_soup> flash se seká, protože v linuxu nemá akceleraci už asi dva roky
<Chinese_soup> tak se kurva nediv
<Chinese_soup> jestli máš správný ovladače s akcelerací, tak to půjde fajn
<Chinese_soup> (a nemáš totálně na prd grafiku samozřejmě)
<hubert_> fglrx + stara Radeon HD 4200 :D
<Chinese_soup> tak to pojede fajn
<hubert_> Neni to nic moc.. Ale dokud to zobrazuje, tak nepotrebuju vic.
<Chinese_soup> nezobrazuje to nic
<Chinese_soup> je to rozbitý
<Chinese_soup> zobrazuje to ošklivý fonty a tak
<Chinese_soup> :D
<hubert_> osklivy font ma ten steam update :D
<azuro> ahojte  potreboval bych poradit  sem prihlasen na serveru ubuntu jako root a  potrebuji zmenit heslo u jednoho user u ktereho sem zapomel heslo daseto ?
<SquirrelCZECH> tak roota by se to nemelo ptat ne?
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze: "sudo passwd..."
<FrostyX> azuro: passwd loginUsera
<azuro> ja  nevim presne  jak se to dela 
<azuro> ok uz to mam 
<azuro> dekuji
<azuro> a jk je  prikaz kdyz chci switch mezi users
<azuro> ?
<hubert_> su jmenoUzivatele 
<hubert_> nevite, jestli maji svedkove jehovovi irc? :D
<azuro> kdyz se  prihlasim  jako user  tak v  terminalu vidim jen $
<azuro> dolar
<azuro> a neni tam username 
<FrostyX> a je to problem? Rekl bych ze tak mas nastavenej prompt v .bashrc
<FrostyX> promena PS1="..."
<azuro> no asi hej  prepac ja sem  tak neak novej tak me  jen zajima ci se da neak zobrazit abych vedel presne  jakej user je prihlasen 
<FrostyX> jo no .. mohl bys jako prvni vec sem ukazat vystup tohoto:  cat ~/.bashrc |grep PS1
<azuro> toto je  inak vzalenej virtual server a od tam nemuz nic davat na  irc 
<azuro> dir
<FrostyX> tak jako ten jeden radek treba muzes opsat v nejhorsim pripade :-D
<azuro> ae  ja nevim ci to sem muzu dat neni to muj server
<FrostyX> pomoci obsahu PS1 promenne te nikdo nehackne :-D. 
<azuro> ale  kdyz prepnu zpet na  root tak vidim username  v terminalu 
<FrostyX> to protoze ten ma tu promennou nejspis nastavenou spravne. Kdyz sem ty hodnoty nechces napsat, tak ti poradim akorat. Prihlas se za roota a dej cat ~/.bashrc |grep PS1   potom se prihlas za uzivatele u ktereho vidis jen ten $ a dej ten sami prikaz ... porovnej a uprav
<azuro> no ale   ono to fungovalo pekne    nez sem se  neak nechtic odhlasil  a nic sem inak nemenil
<FrostyX> a nebo zkus googlit "su bashrc"
<azuro> sem ako root a  stejnak me to napsalo Permission denied
<azuro> uz  mensi chybku sem tam mel 
<azuro> no hodilo to name  neakej blivajz
<azuro> :-)
<azuro> takze ted kdyz sem jako root tak normalne  mezi user prepnu  su username ?
<azuro> a to nebude  mit nic spolecneho stim ze sem zmenil heslo ?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> su za roota tě logne bez hesla "kamkoliv"
<azuro> ah  
<FrostyX> azuro: mohl bys zkusit kouknout treba tu http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=894987916
<FrostyX> nebo tu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868728
<azuro> :P
<azuro> takze kdyz sem root tak co mam zadat kdyz se chci prelogovat
<azuro> frostyX pornhub si nech nato uz se starej :
<hubert_> FrostyX: Tomu rikam chute pri veceru. :D
<FrostyX> hehe sry :-D .. nevim kde se to tu vzalo pornhub jsem mel otevreny naposledy vcera :-D
<azuro> heh
<FrostyX> ofc jsem myslel http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8607473/bash-and-or-bashrc-not-working-properly-after-su-or-ssh-login-unless-run-bash
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> 1. to ti tak věříme
<Chinese_soup> 2. lel @ na to už jsem starej
<Chinese_soup> how old are you, 89?
<azuro> hh  pls co mam zadat kdyz se chci lognout na usera z roota
<hubert_> su user
<FrostyX> azuro: uz jsem to tu videl asi 3x ... su username
<hubert_> .. mam dejavu
<Chinese_soup> kdyby třikrát
<azuro> vsak nekdo psal ze kdzy sem user tak su me  logne  bez hesla no ale  pak tam mam ten posranej dolarek misto jmena  :-)
<Chinese_soup> rikal jsem, kdyz jsi root
<Chinese_soup> jestli myslis mou zpravu
<Chinese_soup> na kterou si napsal "ah"
<Chinese_soup> a vůbec
<Chinese_soup> nasrat
<Chinese_soup> /topic
<Chinese_soup> :D
<azuro> teda ani ne dolarek jako Ss cakou nad a pod
<azuro> tak sem to poresil
<azuro>  uz to vidim
<FrostyX> a reseni?
<azuro> napsal sem jen bash 
<azuro> a pak se to obevilo
<azuro> a ted mam username@computer:/ $
<azuro> a   pri kazdem odhlaseni a prihklaseni to musim napsat
<hubert_> tak me napada.. bash je vlastne hodne smutnej. azurovi pise :/, mne :-$ .. :D Hele, hod sem, co Ti napise echo $PS1
<FrostyX> pripadne taky echo $SHELL jeste nez napises ten prikaz bash a tim si zmenis ten $ na to cosi ..
<azuro> nemam premisons na  nic  tak nato koukam ani na  mazani
 * FrostyX si jde zabehat
 * hubert_ si mysli, ze to je dost zvrhle
<azuro> ${debian_chroot : +($debian_chroot) } \u@\h:\w\$
<azuro> dekuji za pomoc anyway ale vdavam to 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-20
<hubert_> Bry ranko. :)
<Chinese_soup> BRY
<Chinese_soup> bry
<hubert_> ve skole? :D
<TadeasParik> hubert_: v práci ;-)
<hubert_> TadeasParik: Kde delas?
<TadeasParik> hubert_: Praha, IT - firmu si nechám pro sebe ;-)
<hubert_> Nech, ja Ti ji nevezmu.. :D
<Chinese_soup> yep
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-21
<Chinese_soup> \o/
<hubert_> Chinese_soup: znamena to, ze se vzdavas? :D
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Chinese_soup> to znamená, že všechny zdravím
<hubert_> aha, cute.
<hubert_> Mam vzit i huleni? :)
<hubert_> Ach.
<hubert_> Jejda.
<hubert_> To nepatrilo sem.
<hubert_> Ani trochu.
<hubert_> :D
<ScheRas> :)
<hubert_> Nerikejte to mamince..
<FrostyX> :-D
<TadeasParik> hubert_, příště bez těch keců... 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-22
<jdrab> o/
<Chinese_soup> \o
<jdrab> <TadeasParik> hubert_, příště bez těch keců... 
<jdrab> :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Guest12669> nick /quantum_fireball
<quantum_fireball> zdravim potrebujem radu skusenejsieho "zalohovaca" mam novy hdd a chcem si ubuntu prehodit na novy 1T disk.
<quantum_fireball> ubuntu mam na dvoch particiach zvlast pre / a zvlast /home   a teda aj na novom disku som vytvoril particie a rsyncol obsah zo stareho disku teda / a /home do noveho
<quantum_fireball> ale dajak tapam zasa vtom ako rozbehat to aby to bootovalo
<quantum_fireball> povodne som skusal wiki http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/p%C5%99esun_ubuntu_na_jin%C3%BD_disk
<quantum_fireball> teda tu moznost B -presun logickych diskov aale v casti GRUB sa mi nepodarilo chrootnut  a nejak tomu neverim
<quantum_fireball> potrebujem pomocnu ruku
<quantum_fireball> NOBODY?
<quantum_fireball> ale teraz ma napadlo ako citam trocha manual ktomu rsyncu ze som asi nespustil prepinac na symlinky a hardlinky
<quantum_fireball> hned sa vratim .. len pripojim do pc spat povodny hdd tak ak by mal chut niekto mi pomoct nech vydrzi 5 minut kym mi bootne znova liveCD
<Quantum_fireball> tak som s5 neverili by ste ale dal som stahovat xchat cez to centrum softwaru a zacalo to stahovat 280MB
<Quantum_fireball> co je dobra blbost lebo xchat nema tolko :D iba ak by ho naklonovali 100x
<Quantum_fireball> nobody help?
<SquirrelCZECH> Quantum_fireball: zavislosti? :-)
<Quantum_fireball> SquirrelCZECH, no to urcite :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak pokud to stahuje treba gui knihovny :D
<Quantum_fireball> aj tak to pri stahovani vypisalo chybu.. po druhy krat uz to stiahlo len 2.8MB ako slubovali v popise :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aha
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<Quantum_fireball> ale to ma neserie skor by som potreboval radu stym preklopenim systemu na druhy disk
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-23
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: co pouzivas za mail clienta?
<Chinese_soup> thunerbir
<Chinese_soup> d
<FrostyX> a da se to, nebo je to nenazrane?
<FrostyX> se mi od pohledu hrozne libi ten geary .. ale vubec mi to nefunguje :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-03-24
<karlos_> Baf
<Chinese_soup> holy fuck
<karlos_> :-D
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: jak jsi rikal ze pouzivas ten vimperator, tak jsem rikal, ze dam vimiu druhej pokus a je to perfektni ... prohlizeni webu nemuze byt pohodlnejsi :-) Jen jsem zatim pomalejsi nez s mysi
<Chinese_soup> jj
<Chinese_soup> akorát jsem se ještě nedostal k vytvoření nějakých těch maker
<Chinese_soup> ještě jsem do toho nekoukal deep enough
<Chinese_soup> třeba ani nevím jak zkopírovat current url
<FrostyX> jn, pouzivam od vcerejsiho vecera. Zatim jsem nemel nijak moc potrebu neco resit. Treba praci se zalozkama jsem vubec neresil. na to budu jeste nejakou dobu pouzivat klasicky zpusob
<FrostyX> jinak ve vimiu:   yf : Copy a link URL to the clipboard
<FrostyX> teda
<FrostyX> yy : Copy the current URL to the clipboard
<FrostyX> muhaha. yy je dobra zkratka :-)
<Chinese_soup> jo, to samé
<Chinese_soup> díky
<Chinese_soup> ještě jsem ani nečetl žádnou doc
<FrostyX> taky ne
<Chinese_soup> ale mám jeden problém
<Chinese_soup> nějak mi to rozbijí obrázky
<FrostyX> mam tam help pod   ?    tak se da celkem rychle neco najit kdyz zapomenu
<FrostyX> fakt?
<FrostyX> ukaz nejakou stranku
<Chinese_soup> zrovna ted to vsechny nacita fajn, pockej, az se to staen :D
<Chinese_soup> obrazky jakoze direct linky
<Chinese_soup> jinak je to fajn
<Chinese_soup> s/jinak/jinde/
<Chinese_soup> omg
<Chinese_soup> zmačkl jsem klávesu na vyscreenování a opravilo se to :D
<Chinese_soup> ok, tak se to opraví když to ztratí focus
<Chinese_soup> a je to rozbité, jen když je obrázek moc velký a musí se zmenšit
<Chinese_soup> http://lolwut.eu:8080/lfasdf.png
<FrostyX> a kdyz posles url? zkusim tam taky kouknout
<Chinese_soup> dela to jakykoliv obrazek co je vetsi jak viewport
<Chinese_soup> http://www.solstation.com/stars/earth3am.jpg
<Chinese_soup> a taky to nedělá pokaždé 
<Chinese_soup> a když už je obrázek v cache tak už je to ok;
<Chinese_soup> difné je to
<karlos_> Boze, kez bys seslal nekoho kdo rozumi sitim a hovori cesky omfg :-D
<Chinese_soup> jmenuje se _knight
<Chinese_soup> a byva na IRCNetu
<Chinese_soup> :D
<karlos_> I jump out of the window soon.
<karlos_> Vedle :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-19
<Mlsek_Linux> fff
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-20
<Bart_cz> zdar jelita
#ubuntu-cz 2014-03-23
<ondrusu> Zdravim. Mel bych dotaz. Mam ubuntu 13.10 a grafiku GeForce 6150SE no a vzycky po aktualizaci pri sptusteni to "zrnelo" misto toho aby tam byl desktop, no a tak jsem prehodil graficky ovladac v nastaveni no a ted uz tam nejde uz vubec, zlaty zrneni :-D Muj dotaz teda zni jak to muzu vymenit zpet, kdyz mi nenabehne ani system.
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-19
<osm70> Máte tady někdo zkušenosti s drážděním prsních bradavek?
<potion> :D
<palo73> CAUKO
<palo73> potrebujem pomoc s instalaciou ubuntu na uefi notebook
<palo73> problem je ze som dal manjaro
<palo73> ale tam je daco s diskom
<palo73> rad by som nahodil len ubuntu na ten notas
<palo73> hm?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-03-20
<PetrLeoCompel> Po pár letech znovu zde :)
<PetrLeoCompel> nevíte co může zapříčinit I/E error u /proc ? 
#ubuntu-cz 2017-03-21
<blacksheep> zdarec
#ubuntu-cz 2018-03-21
<vuk> Caos, jel ima ko aktivan
<vuk_> Hey, is anyone on....Caos ima li koga :)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-03-25
<KonyCZ>  hoj, mohl by mi prosim nekdo pomoct s instalaci DVB-S2 USB karty Technisat SkyStar USB 2 na Ubuntu Server ??? nemuzu ani zanic tam dostat spravny driver... lsusb kartu vidi, ale dmesg tam nahrava asi neco spatne a potom kartu nevidim v zadnym programu
<KonyCZ> uz se s tim trapim od rana a porad to nemuzu rozchodit
